# Capacitores en proceso industrial



## Gyo (Ago 31, 2007)

*Hola, que tal a todos son estudiante de electrónica, pero hace un par de dias me encargaron hacer una exposición sobre:* _El como se emplea los CAPACITORES en un proceso industrial "solo me dijo los CAPACITORES, no me dijo nada en especifico"_ *Y también me encargo de:* _Como se utilizan las RESISTENCIAS en un proceso industrial._

Cabe señalar que puede ser cualquier proceso como: Fabricación de un auto, embotellamiento de algún producto ezt. y lo que pasa es que llevo buscando mucho y no encuentro del como se utilizan, quiza ustedes puedan ayudarme.

La materia de donde me encargaron hacer esas 2 exposiciones se llama: *"Electrónica Industrial"*

Muchas gracias y espero que me ayuden, Un saludo desde México


----------



## Dr Caos (Ago 31, 2007)

Bien...
Para empezar, es una ligera falta pero te recomiendo corregirla. Se escriben Capacitores 

Un capacitor consiste en dos placas conductoras con un aislante entre ellas. Mientras mas delgado sea el aislante mayor poder tendrá el capacitor. (Su poder tambien depende del tamaño de las placas y del voltaje que coloques entre cada placa)

Sabiendo esto te puedo adelantar un concepto: La capacitancia, es la relación carga voltaje. Así que si con pocos volts se carga bastante tu capacitor tienes un buen capacitor.

La aplicación industrial con la que dejarás a tus compañeros abiertos de boca es para determinar si las botellas con líquido tienen la cantidad adecuada de contenido.

Pasan corriente eléctrica entre dos placas, ponen la botella entre ellas y distintos niveles de líquido generan distintas capacitancias entre ellas. Un medidor registra esta capacitancia y te dice si la botella esta bien llena o no.

Las resistencias se calientan por efecto Joule, en la industria se usa ese calor para muchas cosas.


----------



## Elvic (Ago 31, 2007)

los capacitores en "épocas pasadas" y sino me equivoco  aun en día, se utilizan para corregir el FP (factor de potencia), en la industria  que tienen cargas inductivas (motores). y  a estos de les conoce como bancos de Capacitores; o otras muchas mas aplicaciones como arrancadores.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ago 31, 2007)

algunos temporizadores sencillos , se basan en el tiempo que demora en cargar o descargar un condensador y asi fabrican o los ponen como temporizadores. es decir que ejecute una tarea despues de ciertos segundos o minutos.


La verdad es dificl explicar el elemento condensador o resistencia directamente cn la industria.

Lo que yo haria es observar que equipos electronicos industriales se usan comunmente y pues estos  por dentro en su diseño tienen varis condensadores y resistencias. pues no se es mi opinion.........................

pues no se amigos que mas pudieramos indicarle a nuestro compañero del foro.


----------



## Gyo (Ago 31, 2007)

Bueno, me han servido mucho las cosas que me han puesto...pero me gustaría si se pudieran centrar mas en capacitores ya que es la primera exposición que me toca presentar, asi que pues no lo se simplemente el maestro me indico busca "Capacitor como componente electromagnético y electrónico  en fondo a una linea de producción" espero me puedan ayudar, y gracias por la información anterior la agregare....pero nesesito mas información.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Vakuta (Sep 26, 2007)

Hola.
El capacitor, o condensador, es un dispositivo electrónico cuya propiedad principal es la de almacenar electricidad, y la unidad que mide la capacidad de este, es el Faradio (F).
Está compuesto de dos placas conductoras, paralelas y separadas por un material dieléctrico, que puede ser aire, mica, papel, cerámica, poliéster, policarbonato, etc., estas placas se conectan a unos terminales a los que se aplica la corriente eléctrica.
Las características de este dispositivo están en función de la superficie de las placas y de la separación entre ellas, a mayor superficie mayor capacidad, y contra mas próximas este estas, también tendrá mayor capacidad.
C=A/d
Donde C=capacidad en faradios (F); A=area de las placas en m2; d=distancia de las placas en m.
También:
C=Q/V
Donde C=capacidad en faradios; Q=carga depositada en Coulombios (un coulomb (C) = 6,28x10 18 electrones por segundo = 1 amperio); V= diferencia de potencial aplicada a las placas en voltios.

No obstante, si la separación es pequeña, se corre el riesgo de que si aplicamos un potencial (voltaje) alto, podría saltar arco entre estas, y si el dieléctrico es perforado por el arco, este podría quedar en corto circuito y quedar inutilizado, lo que se denomina en el argot “perforado”. Por lo que la separación entre placas y las características del dieléctrico (rigidez dieléctrica), determinan el voltaje máximo con el que se puede utilizar el condensador.
Este dispositivo, como ya hemos comentado, tiene la propiedad de cargarse de electricidad, y dependiendo de su impedancia, se cargara mas rápido o mas lento, si la impedancia es mayor mas lento y viceversa. Si una vez cargado cerrásemos el circuito, este se descargaría, también a la velocidad que le permita su impedancia. Esta velocidad de carga y descarga podríamos disminuirla aumentando la impedancia con una resistencia en serie. 
Constante de tiempo capacitiva. Un condensador requiere una cierta cantidad de tiempo para cargarse al valor del voltaje aplicado (E). El tiempo depende de la capacidad (C) y de la resistencia total (R) en el circuito de carga. El tiempo necesario para que la carga alcance el 63,2 % de su valor final (C E) se llama constante de tiempo capacitiva y está dada por 
constante de tiempo capacitiva (TC) = R C
donde CT es en segundos si la resistencia (R) es en ohms y la capacidad (C) es en farads (o si R es en megohms y C es en µf). La constante de tiempo es también el tiempo (en segundos) para que la corriente de carga baje hasta el 36,8 de su valor inicial (E/R). En dos constantes de tiempo (CT = 2RC), la carga alcanza 86,5 % de su valor final; en tres constantes de tiempo, se llega al 95 % del valor final; y en cinco constantes de tiempo la carga alcanza el 99,3 %, del valor total. Dado que la descarga de un condensador se produce a la misma velocidad, una constante de tiempo (RC) es también el tiempo requerido por la carga para perder 63,2 %, de su carga total inicial (CE) , o para bajar al 36,8 %, de su valor inicial. En dos constantes (CT = 2RC) , la carga disminuye el 100 % - 86,5 %, o sea 13,5 % de su valor inicial; en tres constantes de tiempo, a 5 % de su valor inicial y en cinco constantes de tiempo, la carga declina hasta el 0,7 % de su valor inicial (CE). Éstos son también los tiempos requeridos para que la corriente de descarga disminuya el mismo porcentajes de su valor inicial (E/R) durante la descarga.
Otra propiedad o característica del condensador es que este va adquiriendo una carga electrostática. Es decir, que al aplicar en sus terminales la d.d.p. (diferencia de potencial) de un generador, fuente o pila, la placa polarizada por este positivamente atrae a los electrones de la que esta polarizada negativamente, pero los electrones no circulan por el dieléctrico, sino que se van quedando en la placa negativa, de tal modo que cuando se igualen los potenciales y adquiera la misma d.d.p. que la fuente, este estará totalmente cargado, no circularía mas corriente por los terminales, y la polaridad seria + en el Terminal que se aplico el +, y – el que se aplico el -. Si invirtiéramos la polaridad, el condensador se descargaría sobre la fuente, y se volvería a cargar con la nueva polaridad. Si la fuente cambiase de polaridad, caso de la corriente alterna, el condensador estaría cargándose y descargándose continuamente, al igual que cambiaria de polaridad al mismo ritmo de la fuente. Pero no a la misma velocidad, por que este presenta una cierta impedancia, que es lo mismo que poner una resistencia en serie, por lo que siempre se retardaría un poco. Por lo que la corriente esta retardada con respecto a la tensión.

Por estas propiedades, los condensadores se emplean en electricidad para corregir el factor de potencia reactiva, simulación de fase en motores de C.A. y en electrónica para circuitos resonantes, constantes de tiempo para temporización, donde interese dejar pasar la componente alterna y no la continua, filtros, etc.

Y después de este ladrillo, espero que te sirva, y sea corregido y/o simplificado por algún otro forista.
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 26, 2007)

los capacitadores, conectados en paralelo a un motor electrico con escobillas ayuda a reducir y/o eliminar las chispas generadas por las mismas, aumentando la segurida en cuanto a incendios y fugas de gas.
Saludos.


----------

